# Cast2Play - Youtube-Kanal



## Lyr1x (6. September 2011)

*Hallo PCGH-Zocker,*
 
 Heute möchte ich euch das Lets Play Projekt "Cast2Play" vorstellen das auf Youtube läuft.

 Ich (Lyr1x) und MaXimu5 (der hier auch im Forum vertreten ist) haben uns Anfang des 
 Jahres hier auf PCGH kennengelernt und kamen auf die Idee einen Lets Play Kanal zu erstellen,
 der unter dem Namen "Cast2Play" läuft.

 Mittlerweile haben wir schon einige Zuschauer die regelmäßig unsere LP's schauen und gespannt mittverfolgen.

 Wir Lets Playen verschiedenste Games, ob Aktuell oder Älter, unsere laufende Projekte sind:

*
 Minecraft:*
 In diesem LP wird gecräftet was das Zeug hält, unser Eigenheim wurde erbaut, unsere eigene kleine Mine im Keller wurde
 freigelegt, verschiedenste Erkundungstouren zeigen uns immer mehr die Umgebung und natürlich Actionreiche
 Schlachten mit den Zombies lassen wir nicht aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFAlV3YlS9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Portal 2:*
 ein Relativ neues LP-Projekt das Ich, Lyr1x, im Co-Op Modus mit einem LP-Gast spiele und mich durch die verschiedenen
 Level rätsle.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kEzas8g7SkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
*F.E.A.R 3:*
 Der Horror-shooter wird von dem MAXimu5 gespielt, bzw. hat er es schon  durch, obwohl er, nach seiner eigenen Aussage, nicht so gerne Horror  spielt. Echt lustig wie er sich öfter mal erschreckt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-eeAezU6Gbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
*Starwing (Starfox) SNES:*
 Das von dem MAXimu5 ein sehr geliebtes Projekt, da er es schon damals  für die SNES hatte und es auch schon mehr mals in den Genuss des  Endbosses kam. "Das Spiel fordert echt Konzentration"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxOXtmsvMrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
*Metro 2033:*
 "Ey Leute ich hasse dieses Spiel"
 Aber nicht etwa weil er es  wirklich schlecht findet sondern weil dieses Spiel an MAXimu5 seine  nerven zieht, anscheinend wusste er nicht dass dies auch ein  Horror-Shooter ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67Kx9fcUkts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Abgeschlossende Projekte:*

*Alien Swarm:*
 Alien Swarm ist ein kostenloses Steam Game, das mit mehreren Spielern aus der Steam-Friend List gespielt werden kann,
 wir haben die Standart-Levels durchgespielt und haben uns dort mit Aliens rumgeschlagen. Evtl. wir in geraumer Zeit dieses
 Projekt wieder belebt, da es versch. Erweiterungs-Mods gibt mit neuen LvLn...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnvC8e5uhzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
*Zusatz-Vids:*
 haben unter Anderem auch, einige zusätzliche Videos, z.B. ein Team Fortress 2 Fun Video...


 In der Zukunft haben wir vor* Battlefield 3, Crysis 1 + 2,  Borderlands,...* zu Lets Playen, also seit gespannt was euch ertwarten  wird.

 Gerne sind wir auch für Kritik, Anregungen oder Lob offen, postet einfach auf unsere Kanalpinnwand oder schreibt eine PN.

 Das wars soweit schonmal von uns, wir hoffen wir konnten einige von euch Überzeugen mal bei uns Vorbei zu schauen,
 und vllt können wir dich in der Cast2Play Community begrüßen! 

Link!*www.youtube.com/user/cast2play*

Gruß Cast2Play!


----------



## Lan_Party (6. September 2011)

Hmm ich glaube ich habe euch auch schon abonniert.


----------



## MAXimus1993 (6. September 2011)

cool vielen dank  Wie kommst auf diesen Post?


----------



## Lan_Party (6. September 2011)

MAXimus1993 schrieb:
			
		

> cool vielen dank  Wie kommst auf diesen Post?



Ich weis nicht aber ich habe euch schon vorher abonniert glaube ich jedenfalls. Muss ich nochmal nachgucken. 
Findest Metro wirklich so extrem schlimm? Dann Zock erstmal Dead Space.   Oder besser Condemned.


----------



## MAXimus1993 (6. September 2011)

ich mag horrorshooter eig nicht aber ich denke es kommt umso besser wenn ein richtig schreckhafter typ sowas spielt... also ich xD ich müsste mich echt krass überwinden um dead space zu spielen


----------



## Lan_Party (6. September 2011)

MAXimus1993 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag horrorshooter eig nicht aber ich denke es kommt umso besser wenn ein richtig schreckhafter typ sowas spielt... also ich xD ich müsste mich echt krass überwinden um dead space zu spielen



Dead Space ist auch echt übel.  Habe es nur ein Bissl gezockt weil ich diese 3rd Person Perspektive echt hasse. >.< Aber Condemned ist echt übel. Konnte das keine 2 stunden am Stück Zocken.


----------



## MAXimus1993 (6. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Dead Space ist auch echt übel.  Habe es nur ein Bissl gezockt weil ich diese 3rd Person Perspektive echt hasse. >.< Aber Condemned ist echt übel. Konnte das keine 2 stunden am Stück Zocken.



ja diese third person sicht ist abgekackt, dass macht das spiel aber noch schwerfälliger und man erschreckt sich noch schneller 

Ich gucke mir mal trailer zu Condemned an... kenne dass überhaupt nicht. aber scheint krass zu sein xD


----------



## Lan_Party (6. September 2011)

Scheint!!? Guck dir keine Gameplays zu an!!! Wenn du welche guckt und dann zockst erschreckst du dich nicht mehr soo extrem aber selbst wenn du weist was kommt ist es schon übel.


----------



## MAXimus1993 (6. September 2011)

dass spiel macht mir angst xD ey dass ja richtig übel... vllt kommts auf meine warteliste.. nur vielleicht xD mich gruselts jetzt schon!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (7. September 2011)

Jetzt dachte ich erst, dass es hier eine "Castingshow" wird für einen Platz in einem Let's Play - Team oder ähnlichem.
So DSDS oder X-Faktor mässig, in dem einfach Leute ihr erstes 15 Minuten Let's Play Video hochladen und hier präsentieren.
Der beste Let's Player (beste Stimme, keinen Dummfug reden usw.) gewinnt dann irgendwas.

So eine Aktion wäre mal richtig kultig.
*
Aber zum Topic*:


> vllt kommts auf meine warteliste.. nur vielleicht xD mich gruselts jetzt schon!


Nicht nur "vielleicht"! Genau das wollen doch die Leute sehen/hören. 
MACH!!! Und poste bitte die Videos hier.


----------



## kero81 (7. September 2011)

Postet eure Videos doch bitte auch im Spiele Video Thread. Wäre euch dankbar. 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Lyr1x (7. September 2011)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Jetzt dachte ich erst, dass es hier eine "Castingshow" wird für einen Platz in einem Let's Play - Team oder ähnlichem.
> So DSDS oder X-Faktor mässig, in dem einfach Leute ihr erstes 15 Minuten Let's Play Video hochladen und hier präsentieren.
> Der beste Let's Player (beste Stimme, keinen Dummfug reden usw.) gewinnt dann irgendwas.
> 
> So eine Aktion wäre mal richtig kultig.


 
Haha  ja wäre es, aber wir sind schon genug die beim Projekt mitwirken 
Wenn wir mal etwas Bekannter sind, könnte man sich darüber Gedanken machen 

-------------------------------

@kero81: Was für einen "Spiele Video Thread" meinst du denn? Ich verstehs nicht ganz


----------



## DarkMo (7. September 2011)

schon traurig, wenn so yt vids als demo ersatz herhalten müssen :/ naja, mir gibt sowas ja rein garnix ^^ aber viel erfolg damit.


----------



## Lyr1x (7. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> schon traurig, wenn so yt vids als demo ersatz herhalten müssen :/ naja, mir gibt sowas ja rein garnix ^^ aber viel erfolg damit.



Danke schonmal,

solche Vids sind ja einerseits dafür da einem, der das Spiel jetzt nicht genau kennt, genaueren Einblick ins Gameplay zu gewähren und natürlich zum anderen die Story oder auch ansich die Entwicklung im Spielverlauf mit zuverfolgen. Ich denke "Demo Videos" vom Hersteller, (die du sicherlich meinst) sind ja meist etwas hochgepusht, und versprechen meist mehr wie es nacher überhaupt ist. 
Hoffe ich hab das richtig rübergebracht! 

Gruß^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. September 2011)

Der Kanal sieht ganz in Ordnung aus! 
Würdest du dich für einen LP-Kanal eines anderen PCGHX-Users interessieren? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DarkMo (7. September 2011)

ich meinte eher ne richtige demo un keine trailer ^^ von nem video hab ich halt noch keinen überblick, wie das game bei mir läuft, ob mir die steuerung und die einstellungsmöglichkeiten zusagen und und und. selbst die betas sind nur ein schwacher trost, da sie nich unbedingt den release status wiederspiegeln und eben auch nur vor release verfügbar sind. wer später kauft, dem ist jede testmöglichkeit genommen. daher empfinde ich so videos halt mehr als suboptimal, und andren beim spielen und spaßhaben zuschauen is desweiteren nich so mein ding ^^

aber ihr gebt euch ja immerhin mühe und versucht zu machen, was machbar is, um eindrücke zu vermitteln. daher is das ja lobenswert.


----------



## Lyr1x (7. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich meinte eher ne richtige demo un keine trailer ^^ von nem video hab ich halt noch keinen überblick, wie das game bei mir läuft, ob mir die steuerung und die einstellungsmöglichkeiten zusagen und und und. selbst die betas sind nur ein schwacher trost, da sie nich unbedingt den release status wiederspiegeln und eben auch nur vor release verfügbar sind. wer später kauft, dem ist jede testmöglichkeit genommen. daher empfinde ich so videos halt mehr als suboptimal, und andren beim spielen und spaßhaben zuschauen is desweiteren nich so mein ding ^^
> 
> aber ihr gebt euch ja immerhin mühe und versucht zu machen, was machbar is, um eindrücke zu vermitteln. daher is das ja lobenswert.


 
Okay, jedem das seine 

Trotzdem danke für das Lob 

@*fac3l3ss *: klar interessiere ich mich für andere LP Kanäle


----------



## hellifax (8. September 2011)

schon abonniert


----------

